
Swift 5.3 adding support for Windows 10 - cglong
https://swift.org/blog/5-3-release-process/
======
rubyn00bie
I dream of a day when I can write UIs in Swift that work across Windows,
Linux, and MacOS... I don't really even care if it's mostly a shitty bridge
over something else, Swift is just really quite nice to write. I've probably
spent a thousand hours writing swift, but haven't done so much lately (12
months) because iOS just isn't that much fun (for me) anymore.

